# Diccionario en OpenOffice

## mebrelith

Hola colegas!

Tengo un pequeño problema que no he podido resolver con mi OpenOffice-Ximian y es que no funciona la correccion ortografica, los dicionarios. Encontre por ahi una solucion que mencionaba editar una linea en el archivo /opt/Ximian-OpenOffice/install-dict pero yo no tengo ese archivo asi que... nada.

Alguna idea sobre somo hacer que esto funcione?

Gracias por la ayuda!

----------

## Büldden

en caso de que el Ximian sea igual que el otro, que quede claro q nunca lo he probado, para instalar los diccionarios en español tienes las posibilidades que hay en este link:

http://es.openoffice.org/programa/#diccionario

Yo hace unos dias los instale usando el metodo con el archivo DicOOo.sxw y funciono perfectamente, salvo que el diccionario de sinonimos no se puede isntalar, porque cuando intenta conectarse a el servidor se queda colgado.

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## Pep

El archivo DicOOo.sxw funciona perfectamente con Openoffice-Ximian

----------

## psm1984

También funciona para la 1.9.95  :Wink: .

----------

## LinuxBlues

Puedes descargar los diccionarios bastante actualizados de

http://linux3.cc.ntu.edu.tw/pub/OpenOffice.org/OpenOffice.org/contrib/dictionaries/

Descarga el paquete es_ES-pack.zip y lo descomprimes

Después descomprimes es_ES.zip, hay dos archivos que nos interesan: 

es_ES.aff

es_ES.dic

Después descomprimes hyph_es_ES.zip, el archivo que nos interesa es:

hyph_es_ES.dic

y por último, vamos con los sinónimos: thes_es_ES.zip, los archivos que nos interesan son:

th_es_ES.dat

th_es_ES.idx

Ahora localizamos el archivo dictionary.lst

```
emerge slocate && slocate -u && slocate dictionary.lst
```

En mi caso se encuentra en /opt/OpenOffice.org/share/dict/ooo/dictionary.lst

Copiamos los 5 archivos mencionados al mismo lugar en que se encuentra el archivo dictionary.lst y editamos este archivo para que quede tal que así (Mucho cuidado, OpenOffice no debe estar abierto entretanto):

```

# List of All Dictionaries to be Loaded by OpenOffice

# ---------------------------------------------------

# Each Entry in the list have the following space delimited fields

#

# Field 1: Entry Type "DICT" - spellchecking dictionary

#                     "HYPH" - hyphenation dictionary

#                     "THES" - thesaurus files

#

# Field 2: Language code from Locale "en" or "de" or "pt" ...

#

# Field 3: Country Code from Locale "US" or "GB" or "PT"

#

# Field 4: Root name of file(s) "en_US" or "hyph_de" or "th_en_US

#          (do not add extensions to the name)

DICT es ES es_ES

HYPH es ES hyph_es_ES

THES es ES th_es_ES

DICT en US en_US

HYPH en US hyph_en_US

THES en US th_en_US

```

Ahora tan sólo tenemos que iniciar como usuario normal cualquiera de los módulos de OpenOffice, por ejemplo Writer y vamos al menú | Herramientas | Opciones... | [+] Configuración del Idioma | Idiomas -> Seleccionamos Español (España) o cualquier otra variante y la moneda aparecerá automáticamente... | Lingüística | Editar... y seleccionamos el idioma Español. [Aceptar] y asunto resuelto.

Las selecciones quedarán por defecto para el resto de módulos de OpenOffice.

----------

